
Slack has a solution for stopping chats: the polite raccoon - grzm
https://work.qz.com/1230173/slack-has-a-solution-for-stopping-chats-the-polite-raccoon/
======
AceyMan
I would settle for something to force users to set a unique avatar.

IME, our (non-Western) off-shore staff _never, ever_ sets one and it's a UX
nightmare of plaid. I literally never focus on the project development
channels unless I'm @ mentioned (I'm OpsEng).

~~~
AceyMan
Twitter even came around and added a feat to allow muting of accounts with the
default ("egg") avatar. /* C'mon, Slack, you can't get whipped by Twitter!*/

